# Motor Brushless



## haroldstanly (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola colegas como están?. Quiero pedirles ayuda con algo en lo que vengo trabajando hace poco tiempo y tengo muy poco conocimiento, se trata de un motor brushless de cd rom el cual esta conectado en estrella y es controlado por un pic16f628a, tiene una interfas un inversor formado por el par coplementario 2N3904 y 2N3906 de tres faces. 
la cuestion es quye el motor me funciona a baja frecuencia alcanzando unas 100RPM mas o menos pero al aumentar la frecuencia pierde torque y se detiene no funciona mas solo se escucha un pequeño silvido. les agradecerian que me ayudaran es solo inreres por aprender acerca del control de estos motores.


----------



## jorger (Jul 4, 2010)

haroldstanly dijo:


> ..un inversor formado por el par coplementario 2N3904 y 2N3906 de tres faces. ..


 
Te aconsejaría transistores de mayor potencia.Me parece raro que no se hayan quemado.



> la cuestion es quye el motor me funciona a baja frecuencia alcanzando unas 100RPM mas o menos pero al aumentar la frecuencia pierde torque y se detiene no funciona mas solo se escucha un pequeño silvido


 
Me parece que tienes problemas de amplitud o, de una mala sincronización de las fases a mayor frecuencia.No estoy seguro.

Yo esperaría a ver las opiniones de los que más saben de aquí sobre este tema.


----------



## haroldstanly (Jul 4, 2010)

Gracias jorge por tu aporte, la razón por la que no se queman es la alimentación los estoy trabajando a 3 voltios y produce una corriente igual o mayor  a la corriente de ruptura, lo deje trabajando por mas de 5 horas pero aun no se a quemado, también experimente con 6 IRF540 a 12 voltios solo para salir de la duda si era por tensión , aun que aumento el torque pero sucedía lo mismo y al cabo de unos minutos tenia una barbacoa de mosfet.

Agradesco sus aportes


----------



## Dario (Jul 12, 2010)

podrias subir el circuito para que tengamos una mejor idea de lo que puede estar pasando y asi poder ayudarte saludosss


----------

